# Welche geflochtene Schnur für Norwegen



## Felipe95

Hallo zusammen,

für meinen diesjährigen Norwegenurlaub müssen alle meine Rollen neu bespielt werden.
Ich bin mir allerdings unsicher, welche Schnur es sein soll.
Ich hätte gesagt, dass eine 8fach geflochtene Schnur zum Pilken und Gummifischangeln in Norwegen nicht unbedingt notwendig ist und tendiere auf Grund des guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zur kairiki4 von Shimano.
Was sind eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen?

Da ich in Summe 4 Rollen bespulen muss (2 Multis mit mind. 400 und 2 Stationärrollen mit mind. 250m) soll es jetzt nicht die Hightech Schnur sein, die sehr teuer ist 

Danke im Voraus.

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## jkc

Hi, mit echten Norwegenerfahrungen kann ich nicht dienen, aber ich fahre bald auch hoch und bespule alles mit ner (0,24er) Daiwa J-Braid x8, die ich hier auch gut finde und im Norwegenforum viel empfohlen wird, da wo jetzt noch brauchbare Schnur drauf ist, lasse ich sie drauf, wird maßgeblich dann (dünnere) Power Pro sein.
Schnur des Vertrauens und gut ist´s doch, was soll die Schnur da besonderes können, was sie hier nicht auch können muss?

Grüße JK


----------



## Felipe95

Ja, da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht.
Mich würde nur in erster Linie interessieren, wie hier die Meinungen sind, ob 4fach oder 8fach geflochtene Schnur die bessere Wahl für Norwegen ist?
4fach geflochtene hat halt dem Vorteil, dass sie abriebsfester (wiederstandsfähiger) und günstiger ist uns daher tendiere ich eigentlich zu einer 4fach geflochtenen. Aus meiner Sicht spricht für eine 8fach geflochtene (für Norwegen) nur, dass sie leiser durch die Ringe geht (wenn man sich daran stört).

Gruß Felix


----------



## Gert-Show

jkc hat völlig Recht. Die Daiwa J-Braid x8 ist vom PLV unschlagbar.


----------



## Debilofant

Moin Felix,

ein konkretes Fabrikat kann ich zur Zeit nicht empfehlen, da ich seit längerer Zeit nichts mehr nachgekauft habe und das, was ich damals im Regelfall gekauft habe, so nicht mehr am Markt verfügbar ist. Hinzu kommt, dass die Zyklen zwischen dem immer zahlreicheren Erscheinen neuer Schnüre und deren Verschwinden aus dem Sortiment immer kürzer geworden sind/werden, sodass man beim Orientieren und Auswählen fast immer wieder von vorne anfangen darf, denn kaum hat man nach längerer Recherche eine Wahl getroffen und anschließend (hoffentlich positive) Praxiserfahrungen sammeln können, ist die Schnur auch schon wieder nicht mehr erhältlich (etwa Corastrong Zoom 7 vor geraumer Zeit).

Die von jkc genannte Daiwa J-Braid X8 wird in der Tat vielfach empfohlen oder auch die wohl ähnlich solide J-Braid Grand X8, die etwas abriebfester sein soll.

Unterschiede zwischen 4fach und 8fach Geflochtener sehe ich persönlich beim Meeresangeln am ehesten beim Wurffischen mit Stationärrolle, da dürfte eine 8fach Geflochtene in Sachen Wurfeigenschaften wohl grundsätzlich die bessere Wahl sein. Beim Driftfischen mit der Multi tut es aber eine 4fach Geflochtene m.E. genauso gut bzw. evtl. sogar praxisgerechter/besser, weil 8fach Geflochtene zumeist deutlich empfindlicher gegen Abrieb ist als 4fach Geflochtene, vor allem beim Vertüdeln mit dem Bootsnachbarn, was ja mit zunehmender Länge der ins Wasser abgelassenen Schnur hin und wieder vorkommen soll. 

Grundsolide Schnur mit 4fach Flechtung war etwa die Power Pro von Shimano, die es ausnahmsweise auch heute noch geben dürfte.


----------



## climber

Moin Zusammen,

wir fischen auf unseren mittleren Multis seit 20 Jahren in Norwegen die PowerPro 20lbs ohne Probleme.
Die Schnur kaufe ich als 1500m Spulen zu meist in den USA und dann stimmt auch der Preis.

Auf den kleineren BCs fischen wir die Daiwa J-Braid X8 in PE 1.5/0,18mm seit 5 Jahren ohne Probleme.
Die Grand X8 würde ich nicht empfehlen, da doch einige Freunde Probleme damit hatten.
Einfach mal im Norwegen Forum dazu suchen.

Unsere Schnüre sind in den ganzen Jahren immer dünner und das Material immer leichter geworden.
Von ehemals 40lbs auf heute minimal 15lbs Schnüre. Einfach noch ein vernünftiges Monovorfach davor,
welches die Schnur vor Beschädigungen schützt und dann passt es.

Ob 4fach oder 8fach ist für uns egal, auf den BC's läuft die 8er einfach geschmeidiger und auf den Avet's
läuft die PP 4fach seit Jahren kompromisslos.


----------



## heinzi

Da das Grundmaterial zur Herstellung dieser Schnüre nahezu immer das Gleiche ist, resultieren die doch stark unterschiedlichen Preise der Schnüre in der Präparation der Selbigen ( z.B. Beschichtung; Einfärbung usw. ) aber noch mehr aus der Anzahl der Flechtungen. Gerade das Flechten ist zeitintensiv und das kostet halt Geld. 
Um auf die eigentlich Frage einzugehen, hier meine Erfahrungen dazu. Auf den großen Multirollen reicht aus meiner Sicht eine Schnur mit 4-fach Flechtung vollkommen aus, ja ich halte sie in diesem Bereich sogar noch für besser und robuster als eine Schnur mit 8-fach Flechtung. Die mehrfach Flechtungen sollen ja die Schnur lediglich runder machen, was auf Stationärrollen beim werfen von Vorteil sein kann. Ich habe fast überall nur eine 4-fach Flechtung drauf. Außer beim Spinnfischen z.B. auf Zander habe ich eine Fusionsschnur z.B. monotec Futura, die wirklich rund sind.


----------



## Amerika1110

Ich nutze seit vielen Jahren die 8 fach geflochtene Schnur der Firma Seaknight Modell Monster W8 in 15, 20 und 25 LB. Die Schnur ist sehr eng und rund geflochten.
Habe erst jetzt wieder welche für neue Rollen nachgekauft und für eine 500m Rolle ca 21 € bezahlt. Es gibt die Schnur in unterschiedlichen Farben und auch in multicolor. Überprüfungen der Angaben zur Schnurstärke und zur Tragkraft zeigten keine so großen Abweichungen, wie sie teilweise bei anderen Schnüren der Fall sind. Es gibt dazu eine Schnurdatenbank, die du im Netz unter www.angelschnurdb.de einsehen kannst.
Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## climber

Moin Ralf,
aber bei den Abweichungen der Schnurstärke passt dann wenigstens wieder die Tragkraft. 
Man sollte einfach bedenken, welche Ködergewichte ich dann mehr benötige, um meine Angeltiefe zu erreichen.
Da die Angaben der Hersteller doch ganz erheblich von den tatsächlichen Stärken abweichen, sind unsere Schnüre immer dünner geworden.
Der Erfolg gibt uns recht und die Anzahl an großen Pollacks ist um so größer.

Und einen Fisch wegen eines Schnurrißes haben wir schon lange nicht mehr verloren.
Der letzte an den ich mich erinnern kann, war vor 14 Jahren am Roms als ein Heilbutt an einer 40gr. Spinnrute eingestiegen ist.
Verrückterweise haben wir drei Tage später mit der gleichen Kombi einen 85 Heilbutt rausgeholt.

Die Schnüre halten mehr als man denkt und mit einer sauberen Montage holt man im Freiwasser fast jeden Fisch raus.


----------



## Ladi74

Ich fische seit Jahren die Dega x-tron, die bestelle ich auf ner 1000 oder 1500m Spule.
Die Team Deep Sea Saltwater Legend fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Aber die Einteilung in 7m Abschnitte ist arg gewöhnungsbedürftig um nicht zu sagen Grütze!
Die WFT kg Strong kommt mir nicht mehr auf die Rollen. Die ist eher ein Bindfaden, im Vergleich zu anderen geflochtenen.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Ich verwende 8-fach geflochtene Schnur, weil sie einfach runder ist und somit weniger Ansatz für Drall liefert bzw weniger Wasserwiderstand hat.

Thermofusionsschnur ist flach, die meisten 4-fach geflochtenen Schnüre sind oval vom Querschnitt her...

Mittlerweile sind meine Salzwasserrollen allesamt mit J-Braid bespult - multicolor


----------



## warrior

Hi, wenn es multicolor Schnur sein muß, und aus China kommen darf. Schau dir mal die 12fach von JOF an. Die macht echt einen guten Eindruck. 
Habe gerade eine slow jigging Rolle mit 450m 0,234er PE2.0 gefüllt. Fast kein abfärben beim Aufspulen.
Gemessen ist die Schnur 0,25mm. Tragkraft am normalen Grinner Knoten 11kg.
Preis 500m ca.16€. 

Getestet wird die Schnur in 2 Wochen. Danach kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger

Hoi,

wie von Climber schon erwähnt die Power Pro von Shimano eine solide gute Schnur.
Habe die Schnur in Norwegen und Island im Einsatz gehabt und würde jederzeit die Schnur wieder verwenden wenn ich je Mals wieder da runter komme.
Aktuell habe ich die auf meiner BC zum Hecht fischen.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Amerika1110

climber, da gebe ich dir Recht, auch bei uns wurden die Schnüre immer dünner. Denn selbst eine Schnur mit einer Tragkraft von lediglich 10 kg ist meistens ausreichend. Es kann jeder mal versuchen, einen Eimer Wasser mit der Rute anzuheben. Kaum möglich und zweitens kann der Fisch bei gut eingestellter und ruckelfreier Bremse jederzeit Schnur nehmen, sodass die Schnur kaum an ihre Belastungsgrenze kommt.


----------



## climber

Das mit dem Eimer anheben klappt an der Rute nicht.
Mache ich jedes Jahr umgekehrt, wenn ich mit einem Eimer und Wasser meine Bremsen einstelle.


----------



## Harrie

climber schrieb:


> Das mit dem Eimer anheben klappt an der Rute nicht.
> Mache ich jedes Jahr umgekehrt, wenn ich mit einem Eimer und Wasser meine Bremsen einstelle.


Erklär das mal bitte.


----------



## climber

Wenn ich bei meinen Multis die Bremskraft auf 20-25% der Schnurtragkraft einstellen will, dann befülle ich den Eimer
entsprechend mit Wasser, befestige diesen an der Schnur meiner entsprechenden montierten Rute und stelle meine Bremse (Strike Position) soweit ein, bis diese gerade so den Eimer nach unten senken lassen. Diese Methode ist für mich ausreichend auch wenn nicht hundertprozentig richtig.
Man kann es natürlich auch mit anheben und freigeben der Bremse machen.

Ich hoffe es kommt einigermaßen verständlich rüber.


----------



## Harrie

Dank Dir,
ist so verständlicher.


----------



## Trickyfisher

Ich hab mir für eine Tour nach Havoysund im September letztes Jahr beim Tackle King eine neue Omoto Multirolle gekauft und gleich mit der 0.22er Storck8X bespulen lassen und war echt begeistert von der Schnur. Ist schön dünn,  rund und hat alles gehalten.
Insgesamt 5 Heilbutt bis 150cm und kein einziger Abriss.
Und kostet 60 Euro für 600m, also echt günstig.


----------



## Felipe95

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Auf Grund des guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und der einfachen Verfügbarkeit werde ich dann wahrscheinlich die Daiwa J-Braid nehmen.
Reicht eurer Meinung nach für die 30lbs Bootsrute die 0,20er und für die leichte pilkrute die 0,16er oder lieber eine Nummer stärker?

Gruß Felix


----------



## climber

Ich würde sagen, die 20er langt, aber:
Da die Daiwa sehr schön rund und glatt ist und du die Schnur wahrscheinlich länger auf den Rollen lässt, 
kannst du dich für die PE 2.5/0,22mm und PE 1.5/0,18mm entscheiden und bist gut für die Zukunft in Norwegen aufgestellt.

Schönen sonnigen Sonntag.


----------



## Lorenz

heinzi schrieb:


> Da das Grundmaterial zur Herstellung dieser Schnüre nahezu immer das Gleiche ist,..........eine Schnur mit 4-fach Flechtung .... robuster als eine Schnur mit 8-fach Flechtung.


Wieso sollte bei gleicher Materialstärke eine 4-fach geflochtene abriebsfester sein?
Die reguläre PowerPro hat eine unterschiedliche Strangzahl je nach Durchmesser. Die 4x PowerPro Maxcuatro (oder wie sie heißt) ist wohl ein anderes Material oder eine andere Materialqualität...


Ich hab mir zum leichten Speed- und Slowjiggen im Süden J-Braid X8 und J-Braid X8 grand gekauft, aber noch nicht gefischt. Vom Befummeln würde ich sagen, dass man bei dem Preis damit nicht völlig falsch liegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Lorenz schrieb:


> Wieso sollte bei gleicher Materialstärke eine 4-fach geflochtene abriebsfester sein?



Weil die Einzelfasern dicker sind und die Schnur nicht so schnell aufrubbelt. Das sieht man nach einigen Einsätzen ganz gut, dass die 8fach Schnur mehr Spliss hat.


----------



## climber

Die PP ist schon sehr abriebfest, aber halt auch sehr steif und laut am Anfang.


----------



## heinzi

Lorenz schrieb:


> Wieso sollte bei gleicher Materialstärke eine 4-fach geflochtene abriebsfester sein?


Ich glaube das es mit der einzelnen Faserstärke zusammen hängt. Erklären kann ich es nicht, aber zumindest hatte ich beim angeln immer den Eindruck das es so ist. Die 8-fach geflochtene Schnur faserte früher auf als die 4-fach geflochtene Schnur. Das Material ohne Flechtung, also als ein Strang , wäre nach meiner Vorstellung die robusteste Schnur.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Lässt sich recht simpel erklären- dadurch, dass man durch Verwendung von acht Fäden mehr Oberfläche erzeugt, so erzeugt man gleichzeitig auch ein vielfaches mehr an Zwischenräumen im Geflecht- dort setzen sich im Laufe der Verwendung Partikel von Sedimenten, Salzkristallen etc pp fest und sorgen somit für ein Quantum mehr an innerem Abrieb = Spliss 

Natürlich gibt es auf Oberflächenvergütete Schnüre - aber auch die löst sich relativ zügig ab...


----------



## heinzi

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Lässt sich recht simpel erklären- dadurch, dass man durch Verwendung von acht Fäden mehr Oberfläche erzeugt, so erzeugt man gleichzeitig auch ein vielfaches mehr an Zwischenräumen im Geflecht- dort setzen sich im Laufe der Verwendung Partikel von Sedimenten, Salzkristallen etc pp fest und sorgen somit für ein Quantum mehr an innerem Abrieb = Spliss
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auf Oberflächenvergütete Schnüre - aber auch die löst sich relativ zügig ab...


Klingt sehr plausibel.


----------



## Mefospezialist

Moin,

ich nutze nach vielen verschiedenen auch nur noch die Daiwa Schnur.
Seitdem ich diese nutze bin ich wirklich 100% zufrieden. Allerding nutze ich die Tournament 8 Braid Evo. Kostet zwar mehr aber die Schnur ist jetzt schon lange auf den Rollen und immer noch wie am ersten Tag.
In meinen Augen eine der besten Schnüre und ich habe von Fireline, in den Anfängen über Power Pro und Stroft schon alles auf meinen Rollen gehabt.


Und Rollen aufspulen mache ich heute nur noch zu zweit auf der großen Wiese. Kumpel stellt sich mit der Spule hin und gibt Schnur frei. Ich laufe mit der Rute 100Meter weg und bleibe stehen. Er hält die Schnurspule fest und dann laufe ich quasi "drillend" auf ihn zu und kurbel dabei die Schnur auf die Rolle, immer mit ordentlicher Rutenkrümmung. Das ganze bis die Rolle den gewünschten Füllstand erreicht hat.
Seitdem ich das so mache sitzt die Schnur wie Beton auf der Spule und ich habe Null Probleme hinterher.
Hierbei sollte man die Rolle aber nicht bis zum Rand voll machen, denn durch das werfen und angeln wird der Füllstand der Spule noch etwas steigen, gerade wenn man die Schnur so fest aufspult. Ich lasse je nach Schnurstärke 1-2mm Platz bis zum Rand.


----------



## climber

Moin, 
früher habe ich eine einstellbare federnde Spannvorrichtung benutzt und die Schur war auf der Spule. 
Seit einiger Zeit besitze ich ein Aufspulgerät aus Japan und mein Frauchen ist den Job los.


----------



## Felipe95

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten.

Meine Tendenz geht dann auf jeden Fall zu der 0,18er für die leichte pilkrute (bis 190g) und die 0,22er für die 30lbs Bootsrute.

Oder was habt ihr für Erfahrungen bei den Schnurstärken gemacht?
Dazu wurde bisher eher weniger geschrieben.


----------



## heinzi

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für eure Antworten.
> 
> Meine Tendenz geht dann auf jeden Fall zu der 0,18er für die leichte pilkrute (bis 190g) und die 0,22er für die 30lbs Bootsrute.
> 
> Oder was habt ihr für Erfahrungen bei den Schnurstärken gemacht?
> Dazu wurde bisher eher weniger geschrieben.


Passt !!


----------



## climber

Sehe ich auch so, wie bereits geschrieben.


----------

